

Announcing Backbone.js LayoutManager - steren
http://tbranyen.com/post/announcing-backbonejs-layoutmanager

======
vladikoff
Here's the "Organizing Your Backbone.js Application With Modules" article that
was mentioned in the screencast: [http://weblog.bocoup.com/organizing-your-
backbone-js-applica...](http://weblog.bocoup.com/organizing-your-backbone-js-
application-with-modules)

